# First photo of 2019



## Don Haines (Jan 1, 2019)

What is your first photo of 2019? It does not have to be a good one, or even with a Canon.



I’ll lead off.... taken with (gasp) an iPad


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 2, 2019)

poor cats missing out 

nice photo


----------



## AaronT (Jan 2, 2019)

I got my second last pumpkin out of the garage, where it won't freeze, and cut it up for the deer. I put it out in the meadow behind our house. It didn't take long for a buck to show up. And some turkeys.


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 2, 2019)

some eagles today


----------



## AaronT (Jan 2, 2019)

Great shot snappy604! I love Bald Eagles. Too bad they are very rare where I live.


----------



## Click (Jan 2, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Great shot snappy604!



+1 Well done.


----------



## Del Paso (Jan 2, 2019)

Don Haines said:


> What is your first photo of 2019? It does not have to be a good one, or even with a Canon.
> View attachment 182397
> 
> 
> I’ll lead off.... taken with (gasp) an iPad


Cats?
What a nice "surprise" !


----------



## snappy604 (Jan 2, 2019)

AaronT said:


> Great shot snappy604! I love Bald Eagles. Too bad they are very rare where I live.



thankfully they're plentyful around here (vancouver area) during the winter.


----------



## mikekeck (Jan 3, 2019)

This was actually my 46th photo of the year (but my first was a can of Pepsi). I am trying to get familiarized with my new 5D iv. Male Cardinal; Texas; Canon 300mm F4L; F5.0, 1/60, ISO 3200 (very dark outside today).


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Jan 4, 2019)

well its the 4th finely took photos



a forgotton god-1 by joseph kelly, on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 4, 2019)

Went to the zoo today. Bad light, nice scene.
The tiger seemed to be still tired from new years day 
By the way, one of my first "cat pictures" on the internet.

And this was the last of 2018.


----------

